# Best Flasking Service?



## Happypaphy7 (Feb 29, 2016)

I know there are a few places, but I haven't used any yet.
Now that I have just started making crosses, I'd like to know some great place to deal with.

Paphiopedilum hybrids by the way. Well, one species and four hybrids. 
I just pollinated three yesterday. Yay!!! Hope they will take.

I know certain place is full and you have to either wait ( not an option for friend pod case obviously) or turn elsewhere. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## theorchidzone (Mar 1, 2016)

Flasking services are getting few and far between. I don't have an opinion on who is best.

Here are a few that I know are reliable.

Randy Root in LA.

Marni Turkel in Santa Rosa

Orchid Origins in Chicago

Gallup and Stribling

JC


----------



## MattWoelfsen (Mar 1, 2016)

I have bought flasks from Troy Meyers. Based on my experience, I would recommend his company:

http://www.troymeyers.com


----------



## My Green Pets (Mar 1, 2016)

There is a lady in Florida who does them by the name of Lisa Marie I believe.


----------



## abax (Mar 1, 2016)

I was going to suggest Troy Meyers too. I heard through
the orchid vine that he only does species. I have no idea
if that's true.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 2, 2016)

Troy does his flasking service with the one free deal with usually just species, but he also I think does 'whatever' for private flasking. If you supply a decent amount of seed and pictures of the parents, he will offer one free flask in return, you only pay shipping. ...and the seedlings are already deflasked and cleaned, treated and put into plastic bags ready to be put in compot. Very well packed and if you need to hold because of weather he will work with you and/or use heat packs


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 2, 2016)

theorchidzone said:


> Flasking services are getting few and far between. I don't have an opinion on who is best.
> 
> Here are a few that I know are reliable.
> 
> ...



Thank you, John!

Do you use these guys, or do you run your own exclusively??


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 2, 2016)

MattWoelfsen said:


> I have bought flasks from Troy Meyers. Based on my experience, I would recommend his company:
> 
> http://www.troymeyers.com



I just bought a flask from them, too.
but I'm looking for a place to send my pods, not buying flasks from.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 2, 2016)

abax said:


> I was going to suggest Troy Meyers too. I heard through
> the orchid vine that he only does species. I have no idea
> if that's true.



It seems that he mainly does species as part of conservation effort, although it says hybrids are possible, but not much information.

I have only one species pod developing, and the rest are all hybrids.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Mar 2, 2016)

cnycharles said:


> Troy does his flasking service with the one free deal with usually just species, but he also I think does 'whatever' for private flasking. If you supply a decent amount of seed and pictures of the parents, he will offer one free flask in return, you only pay shipping. ...and the seedlings are already deflasked and cleaned, treated and put into plastic bags ready to be put in compot. Very well packed and if you need to hold because of weather he will work with you and/or use heat packs



Yes, he's good that way.


----------

